# Viereckige Pfadenden rund machen



## Jiyuu (16. April 2009)

hallo. ich habe mit illustrator erst vor einigen Tagen angefangen.
kann mir jemand sagen wie ich eckige path enden rund machen kann?

ich habe 3 kreise. alle drei sind an einer stelle aufgeschnitten und diese enden der aufgeschnittenen kreise moechte ich abrunden.

danke


----------



## ink (16. April 2009)

Moin
Halte dich bitte an die Netiquette, bezüglich deiner durchgehenden Kleinschreibung.

Du hast beim Zeichenstiftwerkzeug das "Ankerpunkt konvertieren Werkzeug", wenn du damit auf den entsprechenden Ankerpunkt klickst und ziehst kannst du neue Tangenten erstellen.
Mit gedrückter Shift-Taste bleibst du im rechten Winkel.

mfg


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. April 2009)

HI,
ich glaube er hat gemeint das die Pfadabschlüsse rund sind.
Das stellst du über das Konturmenü ein, siehe Anhang.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Jiyuu (17. April 2009)

Danke.
Wie komme ich denn zum Kontourmenü?


----------



## ink (17. April 2009)

Entweder F1, Handbuch oder Fenster -> Kontur


----------



## Jiyuu (17. April 2009)

Ich finde kein "Kontour" in "Fenster"
in Hilfe hab ich schon gesehen, aber nichts gefunden.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. April 2009)

Da wirst du auch unter „Kontour“ nichts finden .
Drück mal strg+F10.

Gruß


----------

